# شرح تفصيلي عن جهاز Ultrasound



## نسيم الخلد (3 يوليو 2007)

الملف power point 

يحتوي على معلومات هامة عن احد اكثر الاجهزة الطبية المستخدمة في مجال التشخيص الطبي 
اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع 

للتحميل

http://www.arbshare.com/112561

مع ارق التحيات 
اخوكم نسيم الخلد


----------



## مدحت58 (3 يوليو 2007)

يسلموا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (3 يوليو 2007)

ملف مفيد جدا
زادك الله علما


----------



## احمد ابوصالح (4 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر يامان على مجهودك الجميل ده وياريت لو فى تانى يبقى جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (5 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبصراحة الموضوع بالنسبة لي حضر في موعده سبحان الله والحمد لله.

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ghost_adel (5 يوليو 2007)

شكرن اوى على المعلومات القيمه 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## توفيق مرتجى (7 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## almarwni (8 يوليو 2007)

_::: بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ً :::_


----------



## الأمل (8 يوليو 2007)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## نسيم الخلد (9 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على المرور مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## ENG_TeeeeeFA (10 يوليو 2007)

تمام يا بوب


----------



## هيام محمد (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه دى


----------



## salimawwad (18 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وبجهودكم


----------



## suhial (18 يوليو 2007)

الرابط مو شغال الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## نسيم الخلد (18 يوليو 2007)

suhial قال:


> الرابط مو شغال الله يعطيك العافيه



الرابط يعمل 100% 

حاول التحميل مرة اخرى 

بالتوفيق


----------



## am_em (18 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك
لكن الرابط مش شغال الملف مش بيحمل


----------



## نسيم الخلد (19 يوليو 2007)

هذا رابط اخر للتحميل في حال تعطل الرابط الاول 


http://www.box.net/shared/xzp9zyijqa


----------



## رنا عصام (20 يوليو 2007)

انا كل لما أحمل الملف وافتحه بلاقيه فارغ
مش عارفة المشكلة في ايه
:69: :4: :80: :79: :87:


----------



## نسيم الخلد (21 يوليو 2007)

رنا عصام قال:


> انا كل لما أحمل الملف وافتحه بلاقيه فارغ
> مش عارفة المشكلة في ايه
> :69: :4: :80: :79: :87:


جربي هذا الرابط اختي الكريمة وان شاء الله يكون تمام وياريت تخبريني ازا في اي مشكلة 


http://www.box.net/shared/xzp9zyijqa


بالتوفيق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 يوليو 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء .

تم تثبيتالموضوع لأهميته البالغة وسهولة الأطلاع عليه .

وشكرا للزميل نسيم الخلد بمتابعة قرائه والرد عليهم لتحقيق الفائدة المرجوة .

تسلم وما قصرت .


البغدادي .


----------



## samir.f.g (25 يوليو 2007)

الموضوع جميل - مفيد - وله بقية - فهل من مزيد :32: الانتظار طال ولقاءنا عما قريب


----------



## dalia gamal (27 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## القائد العام (1 أغسطس 2007)

ومنك نستفيد الف شكرا 
جزاك الله عنا كل شباب النتدى خيرا


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (5 أغسطس 2007)

Thanks a lot


----------



## نيرفانا (7 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## مروان20 (7 أغسطس 2007)

thank your for all
:20:


----------



## karimm (9 أغسطس 2007)

thx alot and god with you


----------



## maximum_fox (9 أغسطس 2007)

بصراحة الشكر لا يفي حقك 

ولكن يسلموا يا ذوق ...


----------



## bisa (11 أغسطس 2007)

thx:20: for the topic


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

نُـــــــــــــــــــــــظر


----------



## طيرا (18 أغسطس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## bu3mmar (19 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا نسيم الخلد و اخلدكم الباري في نسيم الجنان


----------



## medosol (3 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## medosol (3 سبتمبر 2007)

معلش اسف
بس انا نزلت افيل
لقيت فيل بور بوينت فاضى
لو سمحت ممكن ترفعه تانى
او تجيب لينا لينك تانى


----------



## amod (3 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير
موضوعك شيق ورائع


----------



## نسيم الخلد (4 سبتمبر 2007)

medosol قال:


> معلش اسف
> بس انا نزلت افيل
> لقيت فيل بور بوينت فاضى
> لو سمحت ممكن ترفعه تانى
> او تجيب لينا لينك تانى



ولا تزعل ولا على بالك :55: 
تفضل هاد رابط تاني
http://www.box.net/shared/xzp9zyijqa\

خبرني بالنتيجة 

بالتوفيق


----------



## medosol (5 سبتمبر 2007)

للاسف هذه هى النتيجة

No shared files/folders found. 
Please email [email protected] for support


----------



## نسيم الخلد (6 سبتمبر 2007)

medosol قال:


> للاسف هذه هى النتيجة
> 
> No shared files/folders found.
> Please email [email protected] for support



اعدت رفع الملف على موقعين :13: 

المهم ما بدي زعلك 
http://www.zshare.net/download/3505660d61fc85/

او
http://mihd.net/px7ryi


خبرني بالنتيجة 

بالتوفيق


----------



## kingfuture (14 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نسيم الخلد (20 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين على المرور


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (22 أكتوبر 2007)

لا يسعني سوى أن أقول
رائــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## الالكتروني (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## عبدالعزيزaam (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (9 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي


----------



## ابوك يامحمد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جزيت خيرا
علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## sindbad215 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووور يا نسيم الورد
الموضوع كلش حلوووووو وميد
عاشت ايدك


----------



## مروان20 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا للاخ خالد بس انا كنت بريد اعرف كيف ادخل صور ومعلومات مفيدة عندي موجودة تخص موضوع السونار افيدوني لكي افيدكم وشكرا


----------



## معاند جروح (7 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور على المعلومه الحلوه


----------



## re_sa_a (8 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## المهندس عمووور (19 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## روان* (23 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رياح النصر (3 مارس 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي


----------



## experience_home (4 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

نسيم الخلد قال:


> الملف Power Point
> 
> يحتوي على معلومات هامة عن احد اكثر الاجهزة الطبية المستخدمة في مجال التشخيص الطبي
> اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع
> ...



للاسف الرابط لايعمل
وشكرا


----------



## يحي صيد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (22 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## عمرو محمد خالد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل.ءايه الحكاية


----------



## نسيم الخلد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

عمرو محمد خالد قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل.ءايه الحكاية



جرب هذا الرابط اخي الكريم
:56:
http://www.box.net/shared/xzp9zyijqa


----------



## salimawwad (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يابطل


----------



## مهندسة جادة (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير .اشي بجنن 
افاد الله بك الاسلام و المسلمين


----------



## مهندسة جادة (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و افاد الله بك الاسلام و المسلمين


----------



## مهندسة جادة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## مهندسة جادة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو المساعدة الرابط لم يفتح معي 
ما السبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## نسيم الخلد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندسة جادة قال:


> ارجو المساعدة الرابط لم يفتح معي
> ما السبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الرابط الموجود في المشاركة الاولى اصبح لا يعمل للاسف الموقع لا يسمح لي بالتعديل على المشاركة ووضع رابط جديد

لو تتبعتي المشاركات لوجدتي عدة روابط تعمل 
http://www.box.net/shared/xzp9zyijqa

تقبلي تحياتي


----------



## مهندسة جادة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اولا شكرا مقدما على جهودك و لكن لم يفتح معي اي رابط و اطلعت على الردود اخواننا المهندسين الافاضل و رأيت أن الاغلب لم يفتح معه و الاغلب ايضا يريد و يطالب بهذا الملف (الموضوع) القيم لأهميته الكبيرة جدا . 
فأرجو رجاء حارا من اي احد من الاخوان الذين فتح معهم الرابط و حملوا الموضوع ان ينزلوا الموضوع مرة اخرى بطريقة سهلة بدون الدخول على رابط معين و انا شخصيا في امس الحاجة لهذا الموضوع تحديدا لان مشروع تخرجي يتمحور عليه و اتمنى ان لا تخيبوا ظني و تفيدونا و شكرا جزيلا 
نفع الله بكم الاسلام و المسلمين 
(اتمنى الرد في اسرع وقت للضرورة القصوى)


----------



## ادور (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## نسيم الخلد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

لا اعرف وين الخلل الروابط اللي ضفتها للموضوع تعمل عندي بشكل جيد:87: 

تم رفع الملف في المرفقات:76:


----------



## نسيم الخلد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر على المرور الطيب
دمتم بكل ود


----------



## belal-alsharaa (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووور جدا جدا والى الامام


----------



## انا احمد زيزو (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط مش شغال عندي بردة ممكن حد عندة الحاجت يرفعها علي لينك تاني وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## انا احمد زيزو (11 أكتوبر 2008)

لا خلاص اشتغل شكرا


----------



## bme (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
الموضوع جدا رائع


----------



## alaa_alaamery (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ياخي لم يعمل الرابط وانا محتاج لهذا الملف كثيرا,,,لأن مشروع تخرجي سيكون على هذا الجهاز ان شاء الله ولكن باللغه الفرنسيه ,,,واذا تستطيع مساعدتي بأي نوع من المساعده راسلني عبر الموقع,,,,,ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس الطبي (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على الملف المفيد


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الــــف شــكر


----------



## احمد الكربلائي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا للمعلومة*

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------

